
Show HN: Flask-Arrested – A Framework for Rapidly Building REST APIs with Flask - mikeywaites
https://github.com/mikeywaites/flask-arrested/
======
mikeywaites
There are some great Python REST frameworks out there, but we wanted something
un-opinionated and easy to get started with but flexible enough to customise.

We’ve previously released our serialization/marshaling framework Kim
([https://github.com/mikeywaites/kim](https://github.com/mikeywaites/kim)),
and Arrested includes built in integration for it. If you’d prefer to use
another serializer, it’s easy to customise Arrested to do so and we’d love to
receive a PR for it.

To get started quickly, there’s a cookiecutter
([https://github.com/mikeywaites/arrested-
cookiecutter](https://github.com/mikeywaites/arrested-cookiecutter)) and quick
start documentation
([http://arrested.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](http://arrested.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)).

If you have any questions please ask!

